# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balance Robots by Mohammad Mashagh

## Airicist

Ball Balance Robot (derived by stepping motors and omni-directional wheels)
September 1, 2013




> this balance robot hear uses a simplified kalman filter to fuse accelerometer and gyroscope data. then a digital state-feedback controller calculates proper speed of each motor (stepping motors) to keep the robot in balance and to move it as required.
> the robot uses stepping motors instead of dc-geared motors so the mathematical model of conventional balance-robots is not valid hear. that's because the output torque of a stepping motor is not easily controllable as in dc motors. on the other hand the rotational speed or shaft position is precisely controllable in stepping motors.

----------


## Airicist

Balance robot
August 25, 2013




> This balance robot that i've built uses two stepping motors as drive system. the main control algorithm is some sort of full-state feedback which was tuned experimentally ( deriving mathematical model for a balance robot that uses stepping motors is not straight forward...)
> It cane move over slopes and carry unbalanced loads (center of mass dislocation)
> The IMU's functionality is based on MPU6050 and a simple version of Kalman filter (executable on an ordinary microcontroller)

----------

